# pulsar bike servicing guide



## MANCHURI TULASI RAM (Nov 2, 2014)

hi, 
Planning to learn motor bike servicing on own. can you people guide me through...
ex:any books,tool kits,.....


----------



## $hadow (Nov 2, 2014)

Refer YouTube for this.


----------

